

Phorm – World's First Morphing Touchscreen Case - T-A
http://www.getphorm.com/

======
slang800
The lack of automatic raising/lowering of the "keyboard surface" sounds like
it would be a pain. If I just needed to use the keyboard to type a breif reply
in between doing non-keyboard activities, I feel like I wouldn't waste time
switching it on and off again. Thus, this feature would probably only be worth
using while typing long messages.

Also, the fact that the keyboard can't be switched to landscape mode (while
retaining its raised surfaces) is disappointing.

I see a huge amount of potential in this if it was integrated with the OS and
able to raise surfaces at arbitrary locations on the screen... Then you could
feel the buttons on a webpage, adjust your keyboard layout without ruining the
alignment, or maybe even use it for braille. So many cool things, but this
feels incredibly limited.

